# Colostomy Take Down



## jrumble (Apr 7, 2010)

My provider did a Exploratory Laparotomy and Primary Ileal Sigmoid Anastomosis and Closure of Ileostomy.

I keep going back to 44626 but I know this is not correct.

I cannot find allot on reversal of Colostomy.


----------



## missy874 (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you looked at 44625?  I am not sure why you are thinking 44626 isnt correct unless it has to do with the position of the anastomosis.....


----------



## jrumble (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------

